# do you steal cubes??



## daniel0731ex (Aug 9, 2009)

after reading a couple threads about missing cubes i just felt like making this poll










lol

.


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 9, 2009)

Not on a regular basis, no...


----------



## i_love_hina (Aug 9, 2009)

I download cubes.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 9, 2009)

I steal cubes.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah no. this thread is ****ing retarded.


----------



## coinman (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh yes! And i hate cubes so all the ones i steal will be used for different experiments like "Will it blend" and so on


----------



## Rama (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes because my Coca-Cola is dying for some cold and refreshing ice cubes.


----------



## Kian (Aug 9, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> after reading a couple threads about missing cubes i just felt like making this poll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. I will steal your cubes.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2009)

Should've made the poll public


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 9, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Should've made the poll public



Awesome point.


----------



## Siraj A. (Aug 9, 2009)

I stole the cubes at CT, and I didn't even attend!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 9, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> I stole the cubes at CT, and I didn't even attend!



...skill


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2009)

I steal.......... stuff.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 9, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 9, 2009)

I stole Rowe's 2x2x2. It's freaking nice.

Sarcasm included for only $1.99!!!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 9, 2009)

YOU WOULDN'T DOWNLOAD A CAR


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 9, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> YOU WOULDN'T DOWNLOAD A CAR



I have. Twice.


----------



## anderson26 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, of course I do! Everytime time I go to a competition I make sure to steal a bare minimum of 3 cubes.


----------



## Faz (Aug 9, 2009)

I have the WR for it.


----------



## Rama (Aug 9, 2009)

Conclusion:


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 9, 2009)

Can someone remind me who holds the stolen cube UWR?


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 9, 2009)

I hold the UWR.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 9, 2009)

Rama said:


> Conclusion:



I was waiting for that.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 9, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> Yeah, of course I do! Everytime time I go to a competition I make sure to steal a bare minimum of 3 cubes.


only 3? 
pftt noob.


----------



## Gurplex (Aug 9, 2009)

I time myself to see how fast I can steal them.
I got a sub-4:30 on stealing 8 cubes once. thats my pb.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 9, 2009)

No? Wouldn't i rather steal something better?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 9, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> YOU WOULDN'T DOWNLOAD A CAR



I WOULD IF I COULD.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah well, I hold the UWR for stealing 5 1/2 cubes blindfolded, OH, underwater, all while weaving a basket


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 9, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> I time myself to see how fast I can steal them.
> I got a sub-4:30 on stealing 8 cubes once. thats my pb.



Dude...my pb is .65 for four cubes.
Try to work on your look ahead. Make the most of inspection, and multi-grab.

Right now, I'm working on stealing 9x9, and it's proving difficult.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 9, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Yeah well, I hold the UWR for stealing 5 1/2 cubes blindfolded, OH, underwater, all while *weaving a basket*



You are my hero.



Gurplex said:


> Try to work on your look ahead. Make the most of inspection, and multi-grab.


----------



## Gurplex (Aug 9, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Gurplex said:
> 
> 
> > I time myself to see how fast I can steal them.
> ...



Multi-grab!! lol


----------



## anderson26 (Aug 9, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Gurplex said:
> 
> 
> > I time myself to see how fast I can steal them.
> ...



Genius. I'll use that advice for Canadian Open.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 9, 2009)

I can make them so mad at their cube that they simply hand it over... PB 23 cubes in one comp, aka 23 cubes in 10 min. And all in a days work.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 9, 2009)

All of you fail... my PB is 3545 cubes in 2 seconds, while doing OH blind with ROUX underwater while riding a roller coaster while solving a 7x7 behind my back and knitting an 45 feet long sweater and supermulti-grabbing with commutaters and a 1 second cross! ha!


----------



## Edmund (Aug 9, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > Gurplex said:
> ...



Better guard my cubes there.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 9, 2009)

No in thesense that you pinch others items. But I do own knockoff cubes though. And to some that is stealing in another manner.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes. And also, since I do, and don't want to get caught, posting that I do in this thread is a great idea.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

lol... just... wow. lol man I apparently suck. my pb is only 2... MILLION!!!!!!

bwahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 9, 2009)

piemaster said:


> All of you fail... my PB is 3545 cubes in 2 seconds, while doing OH blind with *ROUX* underwater while riding a roller coaster while solving a 7x7 behind my back and knitting an 45 feet long sweater and supermulti-grabbing with commutaters and a *1 second cross*! ha!



I call BS!

;-)

Chris


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 9, 2009)

Brainslow said:


> Watch my my video 5x5x5 original prototype 1982 Dan Knights Cris Hardwick
> and more  the suprise
> 
> without championhip between 1982-2003 the cube is dead not me
> ...


Is it just me that didn't understand this?


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Brainslow said:
> 
> 
> > Watch my my video 5x5x5 original prototype 1982 Dan Knights Cris Hardwick
> ...



no. me too. lol I think it might just be a spam reply. the person JUST joined. but I could be wrong. But no I didn't get it either.


----------



## panyan (Aug 9, 2009)

i_love_hina said:


> I download cubes.



im on a 22 mega cubes per second line!


----------

